# Wierd eating habit



## Macano (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a H. Platifera (prob spelled wrong oh well  ) that has a strange habit of catching the prey and just holding on to it for, oh an hour or so, before starting to eat it. Even if they prey struggles like mad or starts to crawl away, this mantid will just keeps its arms locked on it, and it stays still as a statue. An hour or so later he "wakes up" and starts chowing. What is wrong with the boy?!


----------



## Samzo (Sep 15, 2005)

most likely your feeding him too much and he isn't too hungry. thats happened to me before


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 15, 2005)

Have got a few pw nymphs that do this, its normally when things are moving around them and they're keeping an eye on it all, then when things settle and remain still for a while, they'll munch. Must be boring for the fly/cricket waiting though.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 15, 2005)

to be fair i think they enjoy it more than when he eventually wakes up and starts chewing on their head


----------

